# Ohio Senate gun bill introduced



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

and there is this one

http://ohio.tenthamendmentcenter.co...eizure-forced-registration-and-potential-ban/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

All the states are copying the 1994 assault weapons ban. You'll find the exact same terminology used in proposed legislation in KY, NY, MA, CT, IN, CA etc etc etc.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> and there is this one
> 
> http://ohio.tenthamendmentcenter.co...eizure-forced-registration-and-potential-ban/


The only problem with that is the proposed ban isn't coming from the Fed...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Ugh, great. Our state's been doing so much better with it's firearms laws than some of the others.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, the only thing I can say is at least they're not passed....yet?

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> The only problem with that is the proposed ban isn't coming from the Fed...



I see you didn't read it..... no ban at all.....standing up to the federal guberment and it's agenda 

The Buckeye State has joined the ever growing list of states that are willing to stand up to unconstitutional federal infringements on the 2nd Amendment. Ohio Senator Kris Jordan has introduced a bill that would prohibit firearms seizures, registration and bans in Ohio.

SB 36 was introduced on Tuesday, February 12, 2013 with Senator Tim Schaffer listed as a Cosponsor. In addition to prohibiting the seizure of any firearm from any person who is lawfully in possession or control of a firearm, the bill also prohibits forced gun registration and includes first degree felony charges to any law enforcement officer (state or federal) or international agent who attempts to enforce a firearm registration or firearm ban.

&#8220;These law abiding Ohioans are not the ones to be scared of, rather it is the politicians who say it is their goal to disarm &#8220;Mr. and Mrs. America&#8221; that we should fear&#8221;, said Senator Jordan in reference to remarks made by US Senator Diane Feinstein in a 1995 interview on 60 Minutes.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

It doesn't stand a chance. Govenor Kasich is very pro second amendment as is the majority of the Ohio House and Senate. I hope everyone that firmly believes in the second amendment, contacts their representatives to make your voice heard. I did and was surprised at the support.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> It doesn't stand a chance. Govenor Kasich is very pro second amendment as is the majority of the Ohio House and Senate. I hope everyone that firmly believes in the second amendment, contacts their representatives to make your voice heard. I did and was surprised at the support.


As a congressional representative, Kasich was the critical deciding vote in favor of the original Clinton assault/hi-cap magazine ban. Of course, he vowed never to support it, until he cast his vote....

Definitely NOT reliably pro 2nd amendment.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> As a congressional representative, Kasich was the critical deciding vote in favor of the original Clinton assault/hi-cap magazine ban. Of course, he vowed never to support it, until he cast his vote....
> 
> Definitely NOT reliably pro 2nd amendment.


Now I remember why I voted for Strickland. Thanks for kick starting my brain.  I believe the NRA now rates Kasich as a B+.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

SB18 has just been introduced by only 6 Senators out of 33 (23 Republicans, 10 Democrats) plus 99 Representatives (60 Republicans, 39 Democrats) to vote on the bill. Can you see it passing? I don't think so! Go to the Ohio State bills & see all the crazy stuff that has been introduced. It won't pass in the United States Congress either. The President asked them to "vote" on it because he knows it won't pass. He didn't say "pass the bill"...he just said "vote" on it.

The Ohio State Senators that introduced this bill are:

Shirley A. Smith (D -District 21 Counties: Cuyahoga
Edna Brown (D-Senate District 11 Counties: Lucas
Eric Kearney (D-Senate District 9 Counties: Hamilton
Michael J. Skindell (D-Senate District 23 Counties: Cuyahoga
Charleta B. Tavares (D-Senate District 15 Counties: Franklin
Nina Turner (D-Senate District 25 Counties: Cuyahoga, Lake


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> As a congressional representative, Kasich was the critical deciding vote in favor of the original Clinton assault/hi-cap magazine ban. Of course, he vowed never to support it, until he cast his vote....
> 
> Definitely NOT reliably pro 2nd amendment.


but he may have changed his mind since then about guns?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> I see you didn't read it..... no ban at all.....standing up to the federal guberment and it's agenda
> 
> The Buckeye State has joined the ever growing list of states that are willing to stand up to unconstitutional federal infringements on the 2nd Amendment. Ohio Senator Kris Jordan has introduced a bill that would prohibit firearms seizures, registration and bans in Ohio.
> 
> ...


No I did read it and you are missin the point. They are talking about putting measure in place to combat a federal assault weapons ban. There is a proposed ban coming from both the state and federal level. You've quoted it yourself. FEDERAL.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

> There is a proposed ban coming from both the state and federal level


They can propose what ever they like, it does not mean it will pass.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Look, more stupid politicians coming out of the closet.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep writing letters....make your voice heard


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

No matter the outcome( I dont' believe these proposals stand a chance) I applaud various Sheriffs stepping up and taking a stand and refusing to enforce any new gun control and restriction measures. I would think that seeing this resistance would persuade these dilusional politicians to pull the plug.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

Bowhunter57 said:


> SB18 has just been introduced by only 6 Senators out of 33 (23 Republicans, 10 Democrats) plus 99 Representatives (60 Republicans, 39 Democrats) to vote on the bill. Can you see it passing? I don't think so! Go to the Ohio State bills & see all the crazy stuff that has been introduced. It won't pass in the United States Congress either. The President asked them to "vote" on it because he knows it won't pass. He didn't say "pass the bill"...he just said "vote" on it.
> 
> The Ohio State Senators that introduced this bill are:
> 
> ...


these people need to go next election


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont trust any of them 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

